
Eric Ries: Lean Startup Presentation For Web 2.0 Expo - ivankirigin
http://www.slideshare.net/startuplessonslearned/eric-ries-lean-startup-presentation-for-web-20-expo-april-1-2009-a-disciplined-approach-to-imagining-designing-and-building-new-products
======
markh
I'm curious to kick off a discussion around this... With regard to 'Lean
Startup' principals, are you:

1) actively using them

2) planning on using them

3) only using/planning to use a subset of them

4) confused by all the attention they're getting

~~~
markh
To answer my own question: we're both '1' & '2'. We're actively using some of
them and figuring out how to deploy more of them.

We're in the enterprise software space and are completely bootstrapped. Having
taken the hybrid product/consulting path to get here, we're balancing the need
to manage existing paying customers who've helped us get to this point, with a
parallel focus on customer development to figure out how to take our product
to a much wider audience.

------
aditya
So, Eric and co have been plugging lean startups for a while now and it is no
doubt an interesting way to structure things, but I'm wondering if anyone else
has experimented with trying to implement these practices in full and could
share your experiences?? results??

